# Central Il 2014-2015



## Dawdy Services

Just wondering what everyone's thoughts were for this winter the farmers almanac as well as some forecasters are saying lots of snow up to 50% more than last year


----------



## gc3

I heard that it's predicted worse that last year


----------



## Fatality

Prepare for the worst hope for the best.


----------



## MowingisMaddnes

From I-70 to I-74, I predict 6 inches of snow for every game the St. Louis Rams manage to win. 
From I-74 North, I predict 6 inches of snow for every game the Chicago Bears manage to win.
How you like those apples???


----------



## chitown sparky

MowingisMaddnes;1829188 said:


> From I-70 to I-74, I predict 6 inches of snow for every game the St. Louis Rams manage to win.
> From I-74 North, I predict 6 inches of snow for every game the Chicago Bears manage to win.
> How you like those apples???


Soooooooooooo what you trying to say your predicting less than 6" of snow north of I-74


----------



## awddsm1

Seems like every time they predict a big winter it turns out to be a bust... at least the last few years at least. I'll let you know in March what the winter will be like.


----------



## Dawdy Services

anyone getting their stuff ready yet?


----------



## snocrete

awddsm1;1831223 said:


> Seems like every time they predict a big winter it turns out to be a bust... at least the last few years at least. I'll let you know in March what the winter will be like.


I agree



Dawdy Services;1843675 said:


> anyone getting their stuff ready yet?


Not really, but need to..probably start picking away next week. Contracts, for the most part, are done. Equipment wise, nothings been touched...Plus we still need to build an additional salt bin, take delivery of more bulk salt, get some pallets of bagged material, etc, etc


----------



## BIG NICKY

Dawdy Services;1843675 said:


> anyone getting their stuff ready yet?


i started pulling the plow apart to replace the lift ram seals and the cylinder itself (western)


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

We've made a good addition to the fleet with a T250 Bobcat and a BOSS 10 pusher. Also picked up a set of pallet forks from snowcrete last night to move our pallets around. Took delivery of 17 pallets of ice melt also. 
Other than regular truck maintenance and a few small repairs I'm ready to roll.


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

Mike and I talked last night about a pre season gtg. Any interest in doing this again I say we meet in east peoria area again.


----------



## snocrete

I'm game...just no shock top for me this time...I'll stick with my usual lol.


----------



## Dawdy Services

Yes let me know when and where I would like to met you all


----------



## turn54

I'm up for a gtg


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

Lets shoot for friday November 7th. Silver Bullet in East Peoria again?


----------



## snocrete

Robinson_Cnst;1848583 said:


> Lets shoot for friday November 7th. Silver Bullet in East Peoria again?


Sounds good to me. I'll call Nicks (white gardens) wife and see if he can come:waving:...


----------



## snocrete

"November 7th. Silver Bullet in East Peoria" ----- so is this the plan? Whos going?


----------



## Dawdy Services

hope it is in the evening


----------



## FreitagSS

I've been wanting to make one of these gtg's for a few years now but they seem to always end up on my shift day at work. One of these times I'll make it.


----------



## snocrete

Dawdy Services;1852167 said:


> hope it is in the evening


It will be...probably 5 or 6ish??? Most of us work ya know 



FreitagSS;1852369 said:


> I've been wanting to make one of these gtg's for a few years now but they seem to always end up on my shift day at work. One of these times I'll make it.


call in sick


----------



## turn54

FreitagSS, are you a springfield guy??


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

I'll be there, let's do 6pm.


----------



## FreitagSS

turn54;1852602 said:


> FreitagSS, are you a springfield guy??


Bloomington normal area


----------



## White Gardens

7th might work for me. I'll have to check my schedule. Got a couple of late season jobs to do. I


----------



## turn54

FreitagSS;1853388 said:


> Bloomington normal area


Ok, My Cousin helps a Freitag (Frosty Snow Removal) out of springfield. That's why I asked


----------



## awddsm1

I'll be there


----------



## snocrete

Any way we can reschedule? Just realized I'll be out of town that weekend....if not, I'll catch the next one.


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

How about the 14th?


----------



## snocrete

Robinson_Cnst;1857354 said:


> How about the 14th?


I have a hockey game for my nephew in Pekin that night, but I could probably make it to SB by 7ish if that works...?....


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

snocrete;1857544 said:


> I have a hockey game for my nephew in Pekin that night, but I could probably make it to SB by 7ish if that works...?....


You make the call since it's your meeting spot. I'm game for any night.


----------



## White Gardens

Little Reading for everyone to chew on.

http://www.noaanews.noaa.gov/stories2014/20141016_winteroutlook.html

....


----------



## Misch-Rman

Hello all. Anyone possibly know someone selling a 10-12 ft backhoe pusher ?


----------



## awddsm1

So what's the status of the gtg?


----------



## Misch-Rman

Anyone hear of this big snow predicted for Nov 25-29th?


----------



## White Gardens

Misch-Rman;1864334 said:


> Anyone hear of this big snow predicted for Nov 25-29th?


Nope, and just like every year, I'm looking at any forecast that is more than 7-10 days out.

Only once in the past four years was a long range forecast correct in predicting any sort of close prediction on a snow storm. That was the last blizzard we had.

......


----------



## Misch-Rman

I'm just hopeing it will get ppl in gear so I can get my answers to my last minuet bids lol


----------



## awddsm1

My sister lives in Minneapolis. Looking at 8-12 tomorrow there.


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

What's the plan for the gtg. Anyone have a date in mind?


----------



## White Gardens

Robinson_Cnst;1866682 said:


> What's the plan for the gtg. Anyone have a date in mind?


This Friday at 7pm at the silver bullet.

I unfortunately can't make it, my wife is working late and I need to babysit.... Pfffffft

....


----------



## tonka329

Anyone located near Kankakee? New to the site. Trying to get "acclimated"


----------



## awddsm1

Everyone ready for Saturday night? I know I'm not. I really hope this one fizzles out.


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

I'm not ready. Still have to mount salter and put new brakes on skid trailer. However I'll take any snow we get, it's money in the bank.


----------



## White Gardens

awddsm1;1867431 said:


> Everyone ready for Saturday night? I know I'm not. I really hope this one fizzles out.


Same here, would rather see this one slide on by.

..


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

White Gardens;1867449 said:


> Same here, would rather see this one slide on by.
> 
> ..


How much are they calling for you. I doubt we'll see enough to push here in springfield.


----------



## awddsm1

Nws says .5-1.5. Accuweather said 1-3. I'm still waiting on a carb for my salt spreader. I guess I'll be pushing the fert spreader if it doesn't come soon. At least the plow should be ready.


----------



## White Gardens

Robinson_Cnst;1867450 said:


> How much are they calling for you. I doubt we'll see enough to push here in springfield.


I've seen the NWS say 1"-3". The worst from I-55 West, so we will be on that line.

Here is the forecast discussion, updated 2-3 times a day.

http://forecast.weather.gov/product.php?site=ILX&issuedby=ILX&product=AFD&format=CI&version=1&glossary=1

......


----------



## snocrete

Robinson_Cnst;1866682 said:


> What's the plan for the gtg. Anyone have a date in mind?





awddsm1;1867431 said:


> Everyone ready for Saturday night? I know I'm not.





Robinson_Cnst;1867433 said:


> I'm not ready.


Might need to postpone for the following Friday..?....seems we all could use the time to get prepared the rest of the way anyhow. We're pretty much ready, but there's a few small things needing done, and I always feel I'm never "fully ready" for the first one



White Gardens;1867521 said:


> I've seen the NWS say 1"-3". The worst from I-55 West, so we will be on that line.
> 
> Here is the forecast discussion, updated 2-3 times a day.
> 
> http://forecast.weather.gov/product.php?site=ILX&issuedby=ILX&product=AFD&format=CI&version=1&glossary=1
> 
> ......


I've been saying we're due for an early snow this whole yr. We haven't had early snow since Thanksgiving 2004...odds are in favor of it.

Sidewalks and driveways in my neighbor had a coating on them this morning. Flurried some nice size flakes up until about an hour ago over this way. Its all melting off, but it made me go do site chks, and put some salt and a shovel in our fuel/yard truck for spot saltings/touchups.


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

I agree Mike. Let's hold off till next week on the meetup.


----------



## blm86

tonka329;1867291 said:


> Anyone located near Kankakee? New to the site. Trying to get "acclimated"


Tonka I'm from kankakee. Welcome


----------



## White Gardens

BUST! 

so much for your early snowfall Crete! 


.......


----------



## awddsm1

Nothing here yet either. Not sure if I'd call it a bust quite yet, but I sure hope it stays this way. I've got a salt spreader in serious need of work before I'm ready


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1870098 said:


> BUST!
> 
> so much for your early snowfall Crete!
> 
> .......


By early, I mean Nov snow....did u forget its only Nov 15, lol.


----------



## White Gardens

Misch-Rman;1860251 said:


> Hello all. Anyone possibly know someone selling a 10-12 ft backhoe pusher ?


Did you find your box?

If not...

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=158113

.....


----------



## Misch-Rman

Found a new one... Waiting to hear back on another one.. Thanks for the lead


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

What time tomorrow snocrete


----------



## awddsm1

Guessing that there is no gtg tonight?


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

No, I talked to Mike last night. He's been busy and forgot all about it. I'm sure we can all make plans for after Thanksgiving


----------



## snocrete

Ya, sorry I didnt respond to the post yesterday...feel like I've been going a hundred different directions this week between work, family, and trying to get things put together on a piece of property we're looking at for a new shop. Things go good, we can have the gtg at my place next yr

As far as this yrs gtg...I agree we should shoot for the week after thanksgiving.


----------



## Dawdy Services

Finished getting ready for some snow on Saturday and we got no snow but we live In the land of no snow ( thanks state farm for the dome )


----------



## awddsm1

I'm still trying to put my spreader back together. Pretty much every bearing in it froze up on it. Next year I'm fluid filming the whole thing. Maybe fill a swimming pool up and dip the thing.


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

We pushed a few lots last night in Springfield. Ran the new T250 Bobcat with the 10' BOSS push box on a few lots. The box scrapes better than my Boss HD plow on the truck. Unfortunately tracks are going to be the next purchase. First lot we did was a large church, that had traffic all night. Lots of snow pack and ice. The snow was so wet we were not able to carry a full box or it would loose traction. My truck couldn't even move some piles. It ran awesome on the concrete lots with no snow pack. I was skeptical about moving the trailer with the pusher over hanging the edge, but i didn't attract any attention from any of the sheriff cars i passed.

Other than a sprained ankle and my salter not spinning well enough to spread salt all went well. Hope everyone is enjoying some good home cooking today while i am laid up on the couch with an ice pack.

Snocrete hope you saved me some turkey!


----------



## snocrete

Robinson_Cnst;1883697 said:


> We pushed a few lots last night in Springfield. Ran the new T250 Bobcat with the 10' BOSS push box on a few lots. The box scrapes better than my Boss HD plow on the truck. Unfortunately tracks are going to be the next purchase. First lot we did was a large church, that had traffic all night. Lots of snow pack and ice. The snow was so wet we were not able to carry a full box or it would loose traction. My truck couldn't even move some piles. It ran awesome on the concrete lots with no snow pack. I was skeptical about moving the trailer with the pusher over hanging the edge, but i didn't attract any attention from any of the sheriff cars i passed.
> 
> Other than a sprained ankle and my salter not spinning well enough to spread salt all went well. Hope everyone is enjoying some good home cooking today while i am laid up on the couch with an ice pack.
> 
> *Snocrete hope you saved me some turkey*!


Heck no I didn't lol.....Im sitting in front of the fire with a full belly right now 

Sorry to hear about your ankle, but at least you got your first run in! We didn't do anything here...we had a small dusting this a.m., but again didn't amount to us doing anything today.

Hope everyone had a good Thanksgiving!


----------



## awddsm1

Fri or sat for the gtg? Weather looks pretty nice for the rest of the week so we're running out of excuses.


----------



## turn54

Friday works for me. Saturday I have prior commitments.


----------



## JohnnyU

Tonight and tomorrow may get a little dicey if we get the precip (freezing rain) they were talking about on the news this AM. 

oh, and hey guys, Hanging in there for another year! :waving:


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

Almost forgot, I'm still down for tonight.


----------



## White Gardens

I'm out unfortunately, I'm assistant coach on my son's basketball team, and he has a game tonight. 



.....


----------



## turn54

I'm still up for it. 7 at silver bullet??


----------



## grandview

You guys near Carol springs?


----------



## turn54

Not sure I've heard of Carol Springs, so I would say no.


----------



## turn54

I'm assuming this will happen another night??


----------



## awddsm1

That's my take


----------



## White Gardens

grandview;1891966 said:


> You guys near Carol springs?


We're not a "burb" Grandview....

Even though it takes two hours to get from Downtown to the Western burbs, it takes us two hours from Central IL. to Chi town.

..


----------



## FreitagSS

If the weather isn't going to cooperate and snow it could at least be decently warm. I hate working out in the cold!


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

FreitagSS;1905038 said:


> If the weather isn't going to cooperate and snow it could at least be decently warm. I hate working out in the cold!


We spread a little salt yesterday on some zero tolorence accounts. I'm still working some bugs out of equipment. I'm ready for a good storm soon though.


----------



## White Gardens

Bust!

Merry Freakin Chirstmas! :waving:




....


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1909669 said:


> Bust!
> 
> Merry Freakin Chirstmas! :waving:
> 
> ....


yep.....you as well:waving:


----------



## Dawdy Services

Wooo hoooo we got some snow flurries today who knows if we might get some snow this winter ,,,,, let's hope soxysport


----------



## turn54

Well, not much to talk about here. At least my beer is cold.


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

turn54;1913765 said:


> Well, not much to talk about here. At least my beer is cold.


Same here, still wish I had some snow to stick my beer in!


----------



## White Gardens

Funny, I was telling people earlier in the year that the odds were in favor of a normal to less than normal winter..... 


But, I will say, I'm ready for a good storm. 


...


----------



## turn54

ice, ice would be good for me right now.


----------



## White Gardens

turn54;1913796 said:


> ice, ice would be good for me right now.


Uh oh, got salt to get rid of?

...


----------



## FreitagSS

This is not good. I'm still drinking the same amount of beer at the vault here in Danvers but not making near the same amount of $$ that I was last year... To drink or not to drink...


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

FreitagSS;1913904 said:


> This is not good. I'm still drinking the same amount of beer at the vault here in Danvers but not making near the same amount of $$ that I was last year... To drink or not to drink...


Did you goto Olympia High School?


----------



## FreitagSS

Robinson_Cnst;1913920 said:


> Did you goto Olympia High School?


Nope. Went to normal west. But I do know quite a few of the Freitags that live around the Stanford area.


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

FreitagSS;1913981 said:


> Nope. Went to normal west. But I do know quite a few of the Freitags that live around the Stanford area.


Yep, I went to school with a few.

Whats the name of your business? I don't make it over to Danvers much anymore since I moved from Atlanta.


----------



## FreitagSS

Robinson_Cnst;1914038 said:


> Yep, I went to school with a few.
> 
> Whats the name of your business? I don't make it over to Danvers much anymore since I moved from Atlanta.


Freitag Seasonal Services. Started doing snow removal about 6 years ago and recently expanded and am trying to do a few other landscaping and light excavating jobs here and there.


----------



## snocrete

possible icy conditions tonight?


----------



## turn54

snocrete;1916167 said:


> possible icy conditions tonight?


Hoping for a morning salt run and and evening salt run when temps drop again.


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

I don't have high expectations for tonight. I'll bet a pitcher of beer its all rain.


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

I finally got some images into photobucket. so here is some pics of my equipment this year, the white stuff on the ground is snow for any of you who have yet to see any!


----------



## Robinson_Cnst




----------



## snocrete

Nice! I almost forgot what winter is suppose to look like


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Light rain and 34 here in Alton seen two state trucks loaded sitting on 55


----------



## snocrete

1olddogtwo;1916657 said:


> Light rain and 34 here in Alton seen two state trucks loaded sitting on 55


Ya....I actually saw the local village trucks, here, loading up with salt earlier...temps look like its gonna hover right on the line....


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1916730 said:


> Ya....I actually saw the local village trucks, here, loading up with salt earlier...temps look like its gonna hover right on the line....


Got a 3 hour nap in just to get up and watch the temps stay above freezing.

Not looking like anything tonight if it keeps up like this. Hourly predictions were supposed to have us at 31* by now. Sitting at 34*.:angry:

.........


----------



## 1olddogtwo

White Gardens;1916767 said:


> Got a 3 hour nap in just to get up and watch the temps stay above freezing.
> 
> Not looking like anything tonight if it keeps up like this. Hourly predictions were supposed to have us at 31* by now. Sitting at 34*.:angry:
> 
> .........


32 at i80 & 55

And dry


----------



## White Gardens

1olddogtwo;1916770 said:


> 32 at i80 & 55
> 
> And dry


We just hit 31*-32* out here in Danvers. I'm going to hit a couple places here with salt as it's starting to ice up.

Then heading into Bloomington to see what's up. Gut tells me it's a bit warmer in town though. Usually the case.


----------



## White Gardens

Glazing over in Bloomington.


----------



## gc3

Looks like it on the radar


----------



## White Gardens

Hit and miss. I've gone ahead and started salting to keep it from getting too much ice in spots. 

Haven't seen any city or state trucks out yet. 

Concrete is doing better than asphalt for sure. 


....


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

All rain here in Lincoln and Springfield.


----------



## snocrete

hit & miss here as well...we did a little spot salting where needed...spread about 25%(at best) of what we would normally, on a full salt run.

possible salting again later 2nite and/or 2moro a.m.??..??


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

snocrete;1917081 said:


> hit & miss here as well...we did a little spot salting where needed...spread about 25%(at best) of what we would normally, on a full salt run.
> 
> possible salting again later 2nite and/or 2moro a.m.??..??


With tonight's temps I think we'll see some skating rinks for sure.


----------



## Dawdy Services

Looks like I need to go salt


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

Still 33 here, didn't see any snow. I'm heading out to check some zero tolorence accounts for ice.


----------



## Dawdy Services

I did a full salt run this morning :bluebounc:bluebouncThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

Lucky you, we got a light dusting about an hour ago. 

Still having issues with my spreader, guess its time for a new gearbox/motor.


----------



## MagLan

Headed out now...just started freezing over in champaign area. Some light snow falling now too in places.


----------



## snocrete

my salt pile is finally starting to look like we use it


----------



## MagLan

snocrete;1918211 said:


> my salt pile is finally starting to look like we use it


No kidding!! Finally!


----------



## awddsm1

Looks like a decent storm shaping up for Monday night. Nice quick clipper. Hopefully get a full push out of this one.


----------



## MagLan

Just up'ed totals for us to 3-5"!


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

Weather underground is bouncing between 1-3 and 3-5


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

Oops, double post


----------



## White Gardens

Today sucked!

Just wouldn't quit.

If I had known that the snow wasn't going to stop until almost 4, I would of held off salting.

Untreated lots blew away, treated lots were grabbing the snow...

Can't wait for tomorrow, an actual real storm.



......


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

White Gardens;1918616 said:


> Today sucked!
> 
> Just wouldn't quit.
> 
> If I had known that the snow wasn't going to stop until almost 4, I would of held off salting.
> 
> Untreated lots blew away, treated lots were grabbing the snow...
> 
> Can't wait for tomorrow, an actual real storm.
> 
> ......


I learned my lesson today on a seasonal zero tolorence I took on this season. The wind blows strait into the front of the building. The little dusting we got turned into 4 inches in the handicaps.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Clipper keeps dipping south on every model run, still have snow showers here in will county.


----------



## snocrete

1olddogtwo;1918630 said:


> Clipper keeps dipping south on every model run, still have snow showers here in will county.


bring it Thumbs Up...reports are saying N. of I74 corridor will get hit hardest.

Im seeing 2-6in for our area, ending by midnight....a nice 6in fluff and I'll be happy.


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1918616 said:


> Today sucked!
> 
> Just wouldn't quit.
> 
> If I had known that the snow wasn't going to stop until almost 4, I would of held off salting.
> 
> Untreated lots blew away, treated lots were grabbing the snow...
> 
> Can't wait for tomorrow, an actual real storm.
> 
> ......


It was hard to keep certain lots looking decent yesterday, due to the wind and quick/hard temp drop....imo, it was good timing, and it was nice to work a few kinks we had out.


----------



## White Gardens

*Perfect Storm*

Wish they all could be that way....

Fluffy snow, dumped quick, and timing was perfect.

......


----------



## Dawdy Services

I just got done,,,, what a long day


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1920638 said:


> Wish they all could be that way....
> 
> Fluffy snow, dumped quick, and timing was perfect.
> 
> ......


that was a nice storm.....5 - 6in total here, how about you guys?


----------



## Dawdy Services

5-5.5 was a nice easy push cleaned up nice


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

Had about 3 in Lincoln, almost two in parts of Springfield. Just got home from cleaning walks again at a zero tolerance account. Had some good drifts form from snow off rooftops. That wind is pretty brutal this morning.


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1920845 said:


> that was a nice storm.....5 - 6in total here, how about you guys?


Officially 4.5" reports around Bloomington came in at 5-5.5".

I'd say that 5" was about average.

.....


----------



## White Gardens

Robinson_Cnst;1921083 said:


> Had about 3 in Lincoln, almost two in parts of Springfield. Just got home from cleaning walks again at a zero tolerance account. Had some good drifts form from snow off rooftops. That wind is pretty brutal this morning.


Ya, I'll be headed out today and tonight to check on a couple of accounts that might blow in. Two of them are rural properties. 1" of snow and high winds and they get 2' drifts.

One place, the sidewalks might drift in, but will be easy to do.

.....


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1921227 said:


> Ya, I'll be headed out today and tonight to check on a couple of accounts that might blow in. Two of them are rural properties. 1" of snow and high winds and they get 2' drifts.
> 
> One place, the sidewalks might drift in, but will be easy to do.
> 
> .....


ended up doing some drift cleanups yesterday/last night....nice little bonusThumbs Up


----------



## White Gardens

So how did everyone fair equipment wise after the first storm?

I had some sphincter twitching moments....

Had a frozen caliper on my Kodiak before the light snow on Sunday, broke it getting off, called for 2 hours and finally found one in stock.

Day after the storm, must of had water in the fuel system, truck wouldn't start, had to add HEAT and it eventually started.

Then the morning before the storm, I broke 4 leaf springs on one side of the rear. Luckily a shop got it fixed that day.

Then, during the storm, I figured out I've got some fun electrical gremlins in the truck. The amp draw from the plow I think was causing the allison transmission (been reading about that issue) to not engage into reverse. Had to make sure the plow was fully up before shifting into reverse.

Over all, I got pretty lucky to get all those kinks worked out without major catastrophe.




.....


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1923500 said:


> So how did everyone fair equipment wise after the first storm?
> 
> I had some sphincter twitching moments....
> 
> Had a frozen caliper on my Kodiak before the light snow on Sunday, broke it getting off, called for 2 hours and finally found one in stock.
> 
> Day after the storm, must of had water in the fuel system, truck wouldn't start, had to add HEAT and it eventually started.
> 
> Then the morning before the storm, I broke 4 leaf springs on one side of the rear. Luckily a shop got it fixed that day.
> 
> Then, during the storm, I figured out I've got some fun electrical gremlins in the truck. The amp draw from the plow I think was causing the allison transmission (been reading about that issue) to not engage into reverse. Had to make sure the plow was fully up before shifting into reverse.
> 
> Over all, I got pretty lucky to get all those kinks worked out without major catastrophe.
> 
> .....


Jeez....guess I don't have much to complain about.

During the storm -- We had a battery go bad on 1 truck, but was able to limp it through enough to at least salt with it...very little plowing got done with that truck though. Couple other hiccups, but it had nothing to do with us or our equipment, and they were minor.

After it was all over -- I did find a hyd line starting to crack on one of the skid attachments...easy fix...thanks Turn54Thumbs Up. And after replacing the battery on above said truck, we're still having elec draw issues with it...still in the process of getting that figured out, although we did throw about 2ton this morning with it without much trouble...


----------



## awddsm1

Everything went real smooth for me. I did have some salt freeze up and jamb the spreader up, but as cold as it is I wasn't too upset about it. Looks like a chance at another light snow Sunday???


----------



## FreitagSS

Had an alternator go out on my dump truck the day before the storm. Then blew a central hydraulic line the second lot I went to the day of the storm. And after letting the salt sit in the truck until we got done, it froze. Soooo... I've been trying to search on here for the best ways to get the salt out of my dump truck without my option of a heated shop... What have you guys found to work best?


----------



## snocrete

FreitagSS;1923668 said:


> Had an alternator go out on my dump truck the day before the storm. Then blew a central hydraulic line the second lot I went to the day of the storm. And after letting the salt sit in the truck until we got done, it froze. Soooo... I've been trying to search on here for the best ways to get the salt out of my dump truck without my option of a heated shop... What have you guys found to work best?


White Gardens favorite way -- 
http://ts1.mm.bing.net/th?&id=HN.608017853129293875&w=300&h=300&c=0&pid=1.9&rs=0&p=0

or try soaking it w/ windshield washer fluid, then get it out


----------



## turn54

Well, Good week for me as far as equipment goes. Had one hydraulic line on the under tailgate unit start leaking. Found out it was positioned wrong and was getting pinched when the bed was raised. New line and a tweak of the fittings on the truck and all was good. This actually happened post storm when I was running everything to clean and lube when it started. Can't complain about that timing. Hoping for at least a salt run on Sunday night.


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1923697 said:


> White Gardens favorite way --
> http://ts1.mm.bing.net/th?&id=HN.608017853129293875&w=300&h=300&c=0&pid=1.9&rs=0&p=0
> 
> or try soaking it w/ windshield washer fluid, then get it out


Or both!:laughing:

Got to stay in shape some how!

..........


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1924041 said:


> Or both!:laughing:
> 
> Got to stay in shape some how!
> 
> ..........


Thumbs Up.....fun stuff


----------



## awddsm1

Been there, done that.... It sucks no matter how you do it.


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

No break downs here. My one spreader is running much better after a couple pallets through it. Still don't think it's up to par. Other than that no breakdowns with any of our stuff. I did manage to loose my wallet. Hope this weekend brings some snow, without that wind.


----------



## Dawdy Services

no problems here just a long day 
im seeing people posting about salt frezing on them, im using biomelt from KCN and have had salt in my spreader for a week and have had no problems with it


----------



## turn54

Well, any early guesses on what will get tomorrow into Monday??


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

I'm saying an inch of wet N heavy for us in lincoln.


----------



## snocrete

turn54;1924647 said:


> Well, any early guesses on what will get tomorrow into Monday??


some snow..


----------



## snocrete

Dawdy Services;1924320 said:


> no problems here just a long day
> im seeing people posting about salt frezing on them, im using biomelt from KCN and have had salt in my spreader for a week and have had no problems with it


how much more per ton, is that over regular bulk salt?


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1924660 said:


> how much more per ton, is that over regular bulk salt?


180 a ton.

Has a corn extract in it. McLean county's version has beet juice in it.

Pound per pound, it works better. Lower temp usage and not freezing in the hopper.

Cost wise, I feel it's the same. Though using less, it's higher in cost.

....


----------



## Dawdy Services

White Gardens;1924927 said:


> 180 a ton.
> 
> Has a corn extract in it. McLean county's version has beet juice in it.
> 
> Pound per pound, it works better. Lower temp usage and not freezing in the hopper.
> 
> Cost wise, I feel it's the same. Though using less, it's higher in cost.
> 
> ....


I use a lot less and get better results and it don't freze in my hopper evean after it has Ben in their a week and I don't have a heated shop. With the higher coast to buy it I'm still more profitable by using it over anything els I have tried. Don't just take my word for it just give it a try and you will see for your self. One of the nice thing also is that the salt is dry so you are not buying "watter" with the salt!


----------



## MagLan

Have any of you ever used snow slicer from central salt? Its the purple treated stuff. I am just wondering how it compares to what you use.


----------



## snocrete

snocrete;1924657 said:


> some snow..


seriously...a full salt run, maybe a 2nd the next day from refreeze..


----------



## Dawdy Services

MagLan;1924988 said:


> Have any of you ever used snow slicer from central salt? Its the purple treated stuff. I am just wondering how it compares to what you use.


No I have not used that


----------



## Misch-Rman

Dawdy Services;1925046 said:


> No I have not used that


I use kcn also it works great. I had a ton left in my v box for 3 weeks and it never froze. County is charging my friend 160 a ton and they load with a big a wheel loader and they dump it all over your truck.. kcn has a skid and a wheel loader plus they will open up when you call them. For 20 bucks more I'll take the service from kcn.. Not to mention using less salt


----------



## jimmyzlc

What is everyone's take on freezing rain. Do a pre treatment or wait and hit it during the event. Worried about it washing away. I'm afraid I'm stuck in that transition zone and having conflicting thoughts on when to apply ice melt.


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

jimmyzlc;1925095 said:


> What is everyone's take on freezing rain. Do a pre treatment or wait and hit it during the event. Worried about it washing away. I'm afraid I'm stuck in that transition zone and having conflicting thoughts on when to apply ice melt.


Jimmy where are you located? I'm going to per-treat my zero tolerance accounts, just the walks, stoops and handicaps. Then see what the snow does. That should buy me some time to plow my others while the weather passes. Get everything de-iced before morning. Its all about timing I guess.


----------



## Dawdy Services

Has anyone used clearlane salt?


----------



## SnowMatt13

I amusing a product called Thawrox from North American Salt this winter as a muni. So far.....excellent results. I paid $17 more per ton versus plain rock salt. The extra cost will be offset by reductions. Example...last Friday. I have 2 hills that total 1/2 mile that usually get 600 lbs/mi on a normal application, because of them being hills, in the shade and one leads to a major highway intersection. Last Friday I tried 400 lbs/mi when pavement temps were 5-8 above. Got the same results as I would have with 600 lbs/mi.
Every company makes a treated or enhanced product. All a little different color. Clear lane, snow slicer, Thawrox, etc, etc......
As long as funds are there I would always go to an enhanced product. And yes, no clumping makes a big difference too....time is money and public safety too....


----------



## jimmyzlc

Robinson_Cnst;1925146 said:


> Jimmy where are you located? I'm going to per-treat my zero tolerance accounts, just the walks, stoops and handicaps. Then see what the snow does. That should buy me some time to plow my others while the weather passes. Get everything de-iced before morning. Its all about timing I guess.


Pana, starting to freeze on inanimate objects. Nothing on the surface. Still raining good here. Probably will hit some stuff around dark when it should start transitioning.


----------



## White Gardens

Nothing to speak of around Bloomington, rain to the south and snow to the north.


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1925574 said:


> Nothing to speak of around Bloomington, rain to the south and snow to the north.


ya, just looked at the radar...looks like the state farm bubble is in effect, and we'll be lucky to get a salt run at best here.?.?..we did pre-treat a few places earlier, but not much....


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

snocrete;1925606 said:


> ya, just looked at the radar...looks like the state farm bubble is in effect, and we'll be lucky to get a salt run at best here.?.?..we did pre-treat a few places earlier, but not much....


I got nothing but rain, don't see temps dropping enough to freeze much.


----------



## MagLan

Freezing up champaign to Monticello for past few hours. Just hit most of our commercials, pretty darn slick around here. See if we get any snow I guess.


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

Yep, one place I didn't salt was my front porch. Steps bit a chunk outa me rear. Yep its icy!


----------



## Dawdy Services

just went out side and the walks are slick going to go do a salt run early am


----------



## awddsm1

I salted a few tonight pretty heavy. We'll see if it has enough time to burn off before morning.


----------



## Dawdy Services

scraped off a few places and salted ready for a nap now but got a long day ahead


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

I had just under 2" in springfield. Almost 4" at a site in lincoln. We pushed everything. Things went horribly wrong for us however. Had a guy leave a zero tolorence account 3" deep cause he thought he was too good for a shovel when my atv broke the cable. Went home and didn't notify me!


----------



## snocrete

Well, I was wrong...2-3in solid...some places a bit more.



awddsm1;1925991 said:


> I salted a few tonight pretty heavy. We'll see if it has enough time to burn off before morning.


how'd that work out?..lol...you see me pass by & honk when you were doing that drive on main?



Robinson_Cnst;1926377 said:


> I had just under 2" in springfield. Almost 4" at a site in lincoln. We pushed everything. Things went horribly wrong for us however. Had a guy leave a zero tolorence account 3" deep cause he thought he was too good for a shovel when my atv broke the cable. Went home and didn't notify me!


that's bs...got a replacement for him yet?


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

Not hard to replace a guy that didn't do anything! I've talked to every plow guy in lincoln. None have yet to show me insurance. That's why I don't plow in lincoln. All fly by nights.

the guys with insurance think they are swamped with two or three lots to plow. I don't get it, they don't want more work.


----------



## awddsm1

What a waste. Ugghh. Got some things to work on after this one. Lol.


----------



## snocrete

early a.m. salt run 2moro ?????

It was slicker out this morning that I was expecting....about went off-roading a few times.


----------



## turn54

snocrete;1933501 said:


> early a.m. salt run 2moro ?????
> 
> It was slicker out this morning that I was expecting....about went off-roading a few times.


I'm hoping for it. Got a partial run in this a.m. much to my surprise.


----------



## snocrete

turn54;1933535 said:


> I'm hoping for it. Got a partial run in this a.m. *much to my surprise*.


I hear ya..could've gotten up a bit earlier...maybe I wouldn't have had those close calls


----------



## FreitagSS

I let this morning go. Most of mine didn't mind because of the temps and sun later on that morning. Hopefully get one in early tomorrow.


----------



## snocrete

nothing here...looks promising for Sunday though.?..?..


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

I never did see a forcast yesterday that showed anything. Didn't drop below 34 here last night.


----------



## White Gardens

La, da da, duh, da.......

Could use maybe two more good storms for cash flow to supplement the seasonal, and I'd be ok.

What about you guys?



.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sunday's clipper is sliding south on every run. Also need to watch around the 1st for one in Central Illinois


----------



## White Gardens

1olddogtwo;1936383 said:


> Sunday's clipper is sliding south on every run. Also need to watch around the 1st for one in Central Illinois


We are going to be a high of 39* on Sunday. Even if that drops, I still see it being above freezing. Rain/snow mix. Maybe a salt run Sunday night, but that's it.

.....


----------



## White Gardens

http://www.centralillinoisproud.com/story/d/story/-/zrW4s8pQI0axoiAMUQFI1Q

.............


----------



## MagLan

They keep moving the track south...maybe a couple inches! I would say salt run at the very least but maybe a scrape first?!?! Hopefully they will have it figured out tomorrow...haha...yeah right!


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1936367 said:


> La, da da, duh, da.......
> 
> Could use maybe two more good storms for cash flow to supplement the seasonal, and I'd be ok.
> 
> What about you guys?
> 
> .....


Just rollin with whatever...it all averages out in the long run.:salute:

As for the weather this weekend? Looks promising to me...


----------



## MagLan

Changing over any in Bloomington yet??


----------



## Dawdy Services

yep snowing in bloomington not sticking yet tho


----------



## MagLan

Probably going to be a slushy mess this afternoon and freeze up this evening if not treated.


----------



## White Gardens

Looking at the radar, it appears drier air is moving in.

Seriously doubt we'll see anything or do much of anything.


....


----------



## MagLan

I see that now...maybe just a salt run??


----------



## Dawdy Services

same here i dont think we will get anything


----------



## snocrete

Saw a few flakes come down earlier, but melted on impact. Might need to do some chking in a.m. for spot salting. 

Slight chance of flurries again, 2moro, late afternoon. Dosent look like much though.


----------



## White Gardens

Alright, here's a blond moment for all you guys to enjoy.

Last night, after salting my big lot, I go out on the road and start hearing a thunk, thunk, thunk in the Kodiak.

I proceed to pull into a gas station, raise the bed and start looking things over. The thunk was going with wheel speed.

Go out, drive it again, still hearing the thunk. Look it over one more time, still don't see anything.

Oh, crap, I've got something going on with the rear end of the truck. And after just swapping in a new transmission into my Ford, this is the last thing I wanted to deal with.

So I limp back to Danvers, no more than 20 mph the whole way. Every time I get over 20mph, it gets loud, and I'm fearing grenading my rear end.

Finally get back to Danvers, start getting some wood blocks and the bottle jack out to isolate the noise. I get my flashlight out again and look around.................

&*%$ plastic cup had wedged itself between the duals on the driver side......:angry::realmad:

Enjoy......


One other thing too, Allison transmissions are awesome, but not on ice. Truck down-shifted into first on a slick back road, and the engine braking caused me to get almost sideways.


.....


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

I probably wouldn't have told that story lmao.


----------



## White Gardens

Robinson_Cnst;1940390 said:


> I probably wouldn't have told that story lmao.


Somebody got to be a source of amusement

.......


----------



## awddsm1

No kidding, we are all so bored i can't believe we haven't heard more stories like this...


----------



## Fatality

I think that was my cup from earlier in the afternoon during our brine spraying hahah! sucker


----------



## White Gardens

Fatality;1940487 said:


> I think that was my cup from earlier in the afternoon during our brine spraying hahah! sucker


Funny thing, I was thinking it was you... Pfffffft.

I remember specifically when I ran over it too. Looked in my mirror and saw something on the ground. I think I was other garbage someone dumped on the ground.


----------



## 3bladz

White Gardens;1940376 said:


> Alright, here's a blond moment for all you guys to enjoy.
> 
> Last night, after salting my big lot, I go out on the road and start hearing a thunk, thunk, thunk in the Kodiak
> &*%$ plastic cup had wedged itself between the duals on the driver side......:angry::realmad:
> 
> Enjoy......
> 
> One other thing too, Allison transmissions are awesome, but not on ice. Truck down-shifted into first on a slick back road, and the engine braking caused me to get almost sideways.
> 
> .....


Maybe you need more cups stuck between the duals to help with traction.

Red solo cup, your more than just plastic, your more than amazing, you provide much more than just traction... Sorry just being sarcastic. :laughing:


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1940376 said:


> Alright, here's a blond moment for all you guys to enjoy.
> 
> Last night, after salting my big lot, I go out on the road and start hearing a thunk, thunk, thunk in the Kodiak.
> 
> I proceed to pull into a gas station, raise the bed and start looking things over. The thunk was going with wheel speed.
> 
> Go out, drive it again, still hearing the thunk. Look it over one more time, still don't see anything.
> 
> Oh, crap, I've got something going on with the rear end of the truck. And after just swapping in a new transmission into my Ford, this is the last thing I wanted to deal with.
> 
> So I limp back to Danvers, no more than 20 mph the whole way. Every time I get over 20mph, it gets loud, and I'm fearing grenading my rear end.
> 
> Finally get back to Danvers, start getting some wood blocks and the bottle jack out to isolate the noise. I get my flashlight out again and look around.................
> 
> &*%$ plastic cup had wedged itself between the duals on the driver side......:angry::realmad:
> 
> Enjoy......
> 
> One other thing too, Allison transmissions are awesome, but not on ice. Truck down-shifted into first on a slick back road, and the engine braking caused me to get almost sideways.
> 
> .....


Thumbs Up

.......


----------



## White Gardens

You guys ready for this weekend?

Looks like a good one is in store.



.....


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1941166 said:


> You guys ready for this weekend?
> 
> Looks like a good one is in store.
> 
> .....


Ya buddy....they're saying 4-8in between sat night and sunday afternoon.?..


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1941288 said:


> Ya buddy....they're saying 4-8in between sat night and sunday afternoon.?..


That's what I'm hearing. I've heard up to ten also, but not holding my breath on that this early.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

White Gardens;1941385 said:


> That's what I'm hearing. I've heard up to ten also, but not holding my breath on that this early.


I've been eye balling this one for a while, you can almost write the check. Looks like we'll even get some here


----------



## snocrete

1olddogtwo;1941452 said:


> I've been eye balling this one for a while, *you can almost write the check*. Looks like we'll even get some here


That's bold......I like it.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

snocrete;1941533 said:


> That's bold......I like it.


Bold. It's a jinx. It will be a bust! :laughing:


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

Pushin 2 Please;1941594 said:


> Bold. It's a jinx. It will be a bust! :laughing:


You sir are correct, looks like all my weather apps have downgraded to less than 1 inch.


----------



## White Gardens

Robinson_Cnst;1941681 said:


> You sir are correct, looks like all my weather apps have downgraded to less than 1 inch.


Mr. Bailey is hinting towards something, but isn't sure how much at this point.

Might be overhyped, but I'm liking the fact that it's the convergence of two storms, one northern, and one southern. Regardless, it will pump some good moisture into our area. Just a matter of where the warm sector is.

...


----------



## White Gardens

Hearing 2"-10"......Pfffffft 



.....


----------



## snocrete

Pushin 2 Please;1941594 said:


> Bold. It's a jinx. It will be a bust! :laughing:


lol



Robinson_Cnst;1941681 said:


> You sir are correct, looks like all my weather apps have downgraded to less than 1 inch.


Its downgraded here a bit also....3-6in????



White Gardens;1942365 said:


> Hearing 2"-10"......Pfffffft
> 
> .....


:laughing:


----------



## Dawdy Services

:laughing:


White Gardens;1942365 said:


> Hearing 2"-10"......Pfffffft
> 
> .....


:laughing:
I'm glad I was sitting down


----------



## White Gardens

Just got done watching Mr. Bailey. Storm track is going to be huge. 

Bit South, we won't see much. 

Bit North, we'll see more. 

I'm still saying 2"-10"....lol


----------



## Dawdy Services

i cant bring myself to look at the weather forcast yet,, i know i will be disapointed if i do! i know they will not be right and it will change from sec to sec.


----------



## awddsm1

Nws saying 5-7, accuweather is back up to 6-10


----------



## snocrete

...several inches of snow expected saturday night and sunday...

A winter weather system is expected to develop in the southwest
states into saturday and lift northeast into the ohio river valley
sunday afternoon. As the system develops...a mix of rain and snow
will move into central illinois saturday afternoon and early evening.
During late saturday evening and overnight the precipitation will
change over to all snow. The snow will become moderate during the
overnight hours...with 3 to 4 inches of accumulation possible by
dawn sunday morning...north of i-70. Snow will continue across
central illinois during the day sunday and sunday evening...with an
additional 2 to 4 inches likely. As the system lifts further east of
the area overnight sunday night...the snow will taper off to
flurries. Some blowing and drifting snow could develop during
sunday afternoon and sunday night as gusty north winds develop.
Snowfall totals from saturday night through sunday night could
range from 5 to 8 inches with locally higher amounts from i-72
north.

This system is still a couple of days away and there still remains
some uncertainty as to the track of this system and the amount of
snowfall possible. Therefore...changes in the amount and location
of the heaviest snowfall will likely change between now and the
time the snow arrives saturday night and sunday. Stay tuned for
later updates to this developing winter weather situation


----------



## White Gardens

5-8", I'll take it.

timing couldn't be better.




.....


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1943849 said:


> 5-8", I'll take it.
> 
> timing couldn't be better.
> 
> .....


Thumbs Up...love it


----------



## MagLan

I know the timing is great for me being down an operator!! Hopefully by morning they can get it pretty close.


----------



## Dawdy Services

Rain,,,,,,


----------



## White Gardens

Dawdy Services;1945102 said:


> Rain,,,,,,


Changed over quick.

Woke up at midnight, hardly anything on the ground.

Work up at 2, looks like a couple of inches.

Headed out now to monitor my 24/7 lot.

....


----------



## grandview

Any chance you guys can keep it in your area? They have us for 10-14 on this one.


----------



## White Gardens

grandview;1945448 said:


> Any chance you guys can keep it in your area? They have us for 10-14 on this one.


Sorry Grandview, we wanted you to have a little gift from us. 

4.5 reported in Bloomington, 5.5 in North Normal.

Coming down pretty good again, I'm guessing about 7" by the time it's done.

.....


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1945701 said:


> Sorry Grandview, we wanted you to have a little gift from us.
> 
> 4.5 reported in Bloomington, 5.5 in North Normal.
> 
> Coming down pretty good again, I'm guessing about 7" by the time it's done.
> 
> .....


about the same here..

can we say wet snow...


----------



## FreitagSS

Holy crap was it wet, heavy, and slick! I do love Saturday night/Sunday snows though. Not to crazy cause half of my businesses are closed so there's no rush.


----------



## Dawdy Services

What a day and I'm not done with all my plowing but going to bed ,,,, my new fan clutch went out only after a cpl days found a new one and got it changed out


----------



## White Gardens

My god,

Has to be on my top 2-3 list for worst storms ever.

Wet and heavy, any lots or sidewalks left to simmer ended up freezing and becoming hard as a rock. 

My plow kept lifting over it, leaving a layer I would have to hit multiple times. Anything drivin on became super hard pack. The wet crap laughed at the snow blowers.

Then you had the dry, blowing snow at the end.

Going to bed, then need to do some site checks by noon to see how my salt apps went.


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

Well I started out good on my Lincoln site. New guy worked out well. Got down to springfield and stopped to check a lot another guy plowed. Dropped my blade and wasn't paying attention, smoked a curb. Blew out my right angle cylinder. Looked like a murder scene. Had enough fluid left to lift and limp it back to the shop.

Was going to get in skid but the site it was on never got enough. Pretty unproductive day.


----------



## awddsm1

That really felt like two distinct storms. Too bad I can't charge that way. At least we got 6" so I can change the higher rate.


----------



## snocrete

awddsm1;1946695 said:


> That really felt like two distinct storms. Too bad I can't charge that way. At least we got 6" so I can change the higher rate.


I agree.....and yes, Id say we had about 6.5in of some of the nastiest snow I've plowed.....similar to 2005(???) December 1rst storm, except half the accumulation.


----------



## snocrete

Robinson_Cnst;1946683 said:


> Well I started out good on my Lincoln site. New guy worked out well. Got down to springfield and stopped to check a lot another guy plowed. *Dropped my blade and wasn't paying attention, smoked a curb. Blew out my right angle cylinder. Looked like a murder *scene. Had enough fluid left to lift and limp it back to the shop.
> 
> Was going to get in skid but the site it was on never got enough. Pretty unproductive day.


Ouch....bet that woke you up


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1946435 said:


> My god,
> 
> Has to be on my top 2-3 list for worst storms ever.
> 
> *im thinking I may have to agree with you*
> 
> Wet and heavy, any lots or sidewalks left to simmer ended up freezing and becoming hard as a rock.
> 
> My plow kept lifting over it, leaving a layer I would have to hit multiple times. Anything drivin on became super hard pack. The wet crap laughed at the snow blowers.
> 
> *Our Honda single stage blowers actually worked "ok" against this crap *
> 
> Then you had the dry, blowing snow at the end.
> 
> *that was the icing on the cake*
> 
> Going to bed, then need to do some site checks by noon to see how my salt apps went.


salted heavy and its been working good today


----------



## White Gardens

Salt apps went great, no call backs this morning. 

Ended up scraping up hard pack in a few lots we do, the sun was a saving grace. 

As for the snow blower, it's due for a new set of paddles, probably would of made a huge difference. 

It's a Toro 180,and I love the kage paddles, but they only fit 21" model. 

Might buy a set and modify them to work on my 18".


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1946821 said:


> Salt apps went great, no call backs this morning.
> 
> Ended up scraping up hard pack in a few lots we do, the sun was a saving grace.
> 
> As for the snow blower, it's due for a new set of paddles, probably would of made a huge difference.
> 
> It's a Toro 180,and I love the* kage paddles*, but they only fit 21" model.
> 
> Might buy a set and modify them to work on my 18".


I may try those out next time one of the blowers is ready for replacements....but currently they all have "like new" paddles & edges.


----------



## Dawdy Services

The weather is saying we got 7 inches of snow


----------



## awddsm1

I've got this special talent. I can break the unbreakable. Salt either froze up or had a chunk stuck in the conveyor chain. In the process of trying to free it, I cracked a gear in the gearbox of my ice breaker. Not chipped a tooth, broke the [email protected]%{?& thing clear in half. I spent days tracking down bearings and seals for this dumb thing so I wouldn't have to spend $600 on a new gearbox, and now this.

Let me know if anyone needs anything destroyed, I seem to be very good at it and I'm getting tired of doing it to my own stuff.


----------



## snocrete

awddsm1;1947081 said:


> I've got this special talent. I can break the unbreakable. Salt either froze up or had a chunk stuck in the conveyor chain. In the process of trying to free it, I cracked a gear in the gearbox of my ice breaker. Not chipped a tooth, broke the [email protected]%{?& thing clear in half. I spent days tracking down bearings and seals for this dumb thing so I wouldn't have to spend $600 on a new gearbox, and now this.
> 
> Let me know if anyone needs anything destroyed, I seem to be very good at it and I'm getting tired of doing it to my own stuff.


:laughing:

Im laughing because I understand your frustration....but that does suck....and no we do a good enough job of it ourselves, we don't need your help:waving:


----------



## White Gardens

Dawdy Services;1947055 said:


> The weather is saying we got 7 inches of snow


Where did you get that info. I've been seeing 5.5" from the NWS, but I'm at least charging for 6". This snow was too much of a PITA to charge less.



awddsm1;1947081 said:


> I've got this special talent. I can break the unbreakable.


I hear ya, I feel the same way. Had someone pull out behind me on our big lot and I blew out a brake line. Spent 2 hours, soaking wet, fixing the brake line to get the Kodiak up and running again. Had to have my wife bring me cloths so I could change and warm up. Might of been borderline hypodermic.

Anyone heard any potential snow totals for tomorrow? I've heard 1"-3".

....


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1947337 said:


> Where did you get that info. I've been seeing 5.5" from the NWS, but I'm at least charging for 6". This snow was too much of a PITA to charge less.
> 
> *I was told our total here was 6.5....still have yet to look it up...but believe it *
> 
> I hear ya, I feel the same way. Had someone pull out behind me on our big lot and I blew out a brake line. Spent 2 hours, soaking wet, fixing the brake line to get the Kodiak up and running again. Had to have my wife bring me cloths so I could change and warm up. Might of been borderline *hypodermic.*:laughing:
> 
> Anyone heard any potential snow totals for tomorrow? I've heard 1"-3".
> 
> ....


I saw 1" last I looked, but that's been earlier today....been to busy trying to catchup on paper work & other odds n ends


----------



## Dawdy Services

White Gardens;1947337 said:


> Where did you get that info. I've been seeing 5.5" from the NWS, but I'm at least charging for 6". This snow was too much of a PITA to charge less.
> 
> i seen it on one of the weather sites but I can't find it now all I can see now is 6 inches


----------



## snocrete

here she comes....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snocrete;1948493 said:


> here she comes....


Hwy, quick question for ya....if I ain't mistaken you're in the concrete business so I have a concrete question.

Any idea how much a 3 1/2 foot ball of concrete ways?


----------



## awddsm1

150# a cubic foot


----------



## turn54

That Sun/Mon one was a fun one. Made it through with only one minor break down (cut hydraulic line). Now I have to sit back from the sidelines/Florida with my corona and watch the weather for the week. Looks like you guys will be getting 1-3 then the temp falling out. Good luck and be safe. Oh and olddog I would say approx. 3325# if you are talking about cured concrete. A little more if it's fresh


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Picture those red balls outside of a Target store got 4 of them to remove


----------



## mikeplowman

1olddogtwo;1948714 said:


> Picture those red balls outside of a Target store got 4 of them to remove


just use your plow to roll them down the nearest hill. it will be someone else's problemThumbs Up


----------



## mjlawncare

Have an inch down this morning snowing steady still


----------



## snocrete

1olddogtwo;1948494 said:


> Hwy, quick question for ya....if I ain't mistaken you're in the concrete business so I have a concrete question.
> 
> Any idea how much a 3 1/2 foot ball of concrete ways?


I see you've been answered below....but are those things completely solid..???



turn54;1948514 said:


> That Sun/Mon one was a fun one. Made it through with only one minor break down (cut hydraulic line). Now I have to sit back from the sidelines/Florida with my corona and watch the weather for the week. Looks like you guys will be getting 1-3 then the temp falling out. Good luck and be safe. Oh and olddog I would say approx. 3325# if you are talking about cured concrete. A little more if it's fresh


Enjoy the getaway....gotta have those every once in awhile to keep your sanity....think im getting close to needing one myself.



mjlawncare;1949273 said:


> Have an inch down this morning snowing steady still


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The target people thought so but didn't know for sure.


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1949450 said:


>


He's in CT crete.

I know you have plow hangover, but don't be too confused....

lol

...


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1949514 said:


> He's in CT crete.
> 
> I know you have plow hangover, but don't be too confused....
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


:waving:.....I need a beer


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

snocrete;1949570 said:


> :waving:.....I need a beer


I'm working in Pekin all next week. I say we all have out gtg soon. I'm hoping the season is near the end. I'm running out of stuff to break!


----------



## White Gardens

Robinson_Cnst;1949806 said:


> I'm working in Pekin all next week. I say we all have out gtg soon. I'm hoping the season is near the end. I'm running out of stuff to break!


I'd take one or two more good storms. Wouldn't hurt... LOL


----------



## FreitagSS

White Gardens;1949952 said:


> I'd take one or two more good storms. Wouldn't hurt... LOL


Agreed! Just a couple more!


----------



## snocrete

Robinson_Cnst;1949806 said:


> I'm working in Pekin all next week. I say we all have out gtg soon. I'm hoping the season is near the end. I'm running out of stuff to break!


Lets do it.



White Gardens;1949952 said:


> I'd take one or two more good storms. Wouldn't hurt... LOL





FreitagSS;1949972 said:


> Agreed! Just a couple more!


Id be ok with seeing 4 more before the end of the month...then have 2weeks of transition weather/break @ beginning of march....then be full bore warm season mode by mid march.Thumbs Uppayup


----------



## White Gardens

Two more would keep my overall gross on track going into March compared to last year.

I'm down with a gtg. Just let me know. 


...


----------



## White Gardens

Had a chance to spend some quality time with my son this afternoon. 

We built a snow man, and when we were done with that, I said "let's shovel off the leftovers on the driveway." 

My son proceeded to say, "I was thinking the same thing."

So,we were scraping the hard pack, and he said," I'm back dragging in front of the garage doors."

I just about cried. .... LOL 



....


----------



## Dawdy Services

I thought we were going to get some snow Monday but I just checked and not in the forcast now


----------



## White Gardens

NWS----


The early week system remains problematic. The overall trend for the
southern stream system continues to be with more of a track well to
the south. However, some influence from the northern stream is
possible as well, as a shortwave drops southeast into the Dakotas on
Sunday and moves east across the Great Lakes into early Monday. The
models are split on how much of an influence this is, with the GFS
most aggressive with some light snow from the northern wave. Most of
the other models keep these separate due to a slower arrival of the
wave preventing much interaction. The PoP`s were adjusted to focus
more on the Sunday afternoon/night time frame for the main activity,
lingering just slight chances for Monday and Monday night. Even
then, the mentionable PoP`s are mainly over the southern half of the
forecast area, mostly based on the the GFS/ECMWF moisture that is
drawn northward Sunday evening. The ECMWF appears to be a bit too
moist with its solution, and currently think any accumulations
should be less than an inch. Remainder of the forecast is dry.


----------



## White Gardens

Still might get something out of Monday's storm, but not looking too good overall.

Tonight they are calling for light snow showers after 3 am, so a potential salt run might be in order. But even the forecast discussion is keeping that light snow in the northern part of our forecast area.



........


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1950801 said:


> Had a chance to spend some quality time with my son this afternoon.
> 
> We built a snow man, and when we were done with that, I said "let's shovel off the leftovers on the driveway."
> 
> My son proceeded to say, "I was thinking the same thing."
> 
> So,we were scraping the hard pack, and he said," I'm back dragging in front of the garage doors."
> 
> I just about cried. .... LOL
> 
> ....


:laughing:



White Gardens;1957152 said:


> Still might get something out of Monday's storm, but not looking too good overall.
> 
> Tonight they are calling for light snow showers after 3 am, so a potential salt run might be in order. But even the forecast discussion is keeping that light snow in the northern part of our forecast area.
> 
> ........


my thoughts as well....we should talk Monday, and maybe try to shoot for a gtg next week sometime?


----------



## White Gardens

Snow this weekend? Looks like the potential is there.



......


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

We have been out twice since sunday. Looking forward to a good one saturday.

What's the thoughts on the gtg?


----------



## FreitagSS

I think I've used more salt in the past few days than I have all winter.

One of my properties had about an inch of ice on it a few days ago and they called me complaining that they thought it was from melting snow running down the lot. I coated it with salt, went home to get the skid and scraped it off. There was a running stream going through the lot and the lawn was completely saturated. With it never getting above 20 degrees it obviously wasn't melting snow so I called and told them it had to have been a broken waterline. They didn't believe me and this continues for about 3 more days. Each day them calling me to take the ice off. They finally realized something was wrong, called the city water dept, and found out they had a broken water main. Imagine that haha! I guess I can't complain because I have made some decent money this past week without any snow coming from the sky!


----------



## snocrete

been sicker than a dog....hoping to feel better by the time snow gets here this weekend...dosent look like all that much, if it even does.?...


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1962683 said:


> been sicker than a dog....hoping to feel better by the time snow gets here this weekend...dosent look like all that much, if it even does.?...


Wrong time to be sick.

If I didn't know better, you should have been sipping on some JK Williams Whiskey. It's nature's toothbrush....

As for the storm. Looks like slight chance tomorrow morning for some snow. Just some light snow showers.

Saturday, from what I'm seeing on the models, 2"-3" seems realistic. The problem might be if the storm shift Northward, and we see more freezing rain and rain. Personally I don't see that happening though.

But, if it is warm enough for rain, it's going to be a nightmare. Pavement temps are going to be brutally low still, and even if you are on that threshold for freezing rain or rain, it will more than likely freeze.

.....


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1962767 said:


> Wrong time to be sick.*I've never been sick at the "right time"*
> 
> If I didn't know better, you should have been sipping on some JK Williams Whiskey. It's nature's toothbrush....
> 
> *insert puking smiley here >><<*
> 
> As for the storm. Looks like slight chance tomorrow morning for some snow. Just some light snow showers.
> 
> Saturday, from what I'm seeing on the models, 2"-3" seems realistic. The problem might be if the storm shift Northward, and we see more freezing rain and rain. Personally I don't see that happening though.
> 
> But, if it is warm enough for rain, it's going to be a nightmare. Pavement temps are going to be brutally low still, and even if you are on that threshold for freezing rain or rain, it will more than likely freeze.
> 
> .....


Im right there with ya....regardless, its over the weekend, so that's nice.


----------



## Dawdy Services

snocrete;1962683 said:


> been sicker than a dog....hoping to feel better by the time snow gets here this weekend...dosent look like all that much, if it even does.?...


I know how that is I ben sick all week


----------



## snocrete

Dawdy Services;1963174 said:


> I know how that is I ben sick all week


Sucks...Yesterday was the worst...early this a.m. I almost said screw it, and went to the Dr, but I've been home remedy"ing" myself the last few days (not JK btw nick).....and I'm actually feeling "a little" better now.

I'm a firm believer in natural remedies.

BTW, I haven't had the flu shot in YEARS....and I honestly don't remember the last time I had the flu.

Edit: Just saw .5in tomorrow....& 3-6 Saturday..?...


----------



## Dawdy Services

snocrete;1963183 said:


> Sucks...Yesterday was the worst...early this a.m. I almost said screw it, and went to the Dr, but I've been home remedy"ing" myself the last few days (not JK btw nick).....and I'm actually feeling "a little" better now.
> 
> I'm a firm believer in natural remedies.
> 
> BTW, I haven't had the flu shot in YEARS....and I honestly don't remember the last time I had the flu.
> 
> Edit: Just saw .5in tomorrow....& 3-6 Saturday..?...


I was in so much pain Monday morning I went to the ER at 4am and felt worse an went to my regular Dr Tuesday and had strep I'm feeling better now not 100% yet tho


----------



## snocrete

Dawdy Services;1963206 said:


> I was in so much pain Monday morning I went to the ER at 4am and felt worse an went to my regular Dr Tuesday and had* strep *I'm feeling better now not 100% yet tho


that sucks! I almost thought that's what I had, but thinking its just been a bad cold....considering I'm starting to feel a bit better today.


----------



## turn54

I had what I thought was strep 2 weeks ago when I was in Florida. I couldn't stand to even swallow my own spit. I went to the doctor down there and got on some antibiotics. They didn't do a thing for me. Misery only lasted about 3-4 days, then dealt with coughing, hacking up crap, constantly blowing nose and a plugged up ear for about another week. Still cough up crap every once in a while, but the rest of the symptoms are gone. Hoping for a salt run tomorrow and full push/salt run on Saturday. Looks like the cards are in my favor.


----------



## awddsm1

Wmbd has Peoria right on the line for 1" for Saturday. Looks like it may be slipping more south at the moment


----------



## White Gardens

awddsm1;1963521 said:


> Wmbd has Peoria right on the line for 1" for Saturday. Looks like it may be slipping more south at the moment


National Weather Service discussion was just saying the same thing. Models are all in relative agreement and pushing the track farther to the south, leaving us on the northern, drier fringes.

......


----------



## White Gardens

Any bets on tonight? I've got 50 bucks on Jack and ****........




.......


----------



## awddsm1

I put the plow on to make sure that happens.


----------



## Dawdy Services

Missed us again


----------



## White Gardens

Not in Springfield!

Sounds like they got hammered.


......


----------



## FreitagSS

Are we done with the snow for the season? Maybe another salt run or two before mowing starts?


----------



## White Gardens

FreitagSS;1964834 said:


> Are we done with the snow for the season? Maybe another salt run or two before mowing starts?


Always seems like a freak snow or two on March. Mr. Terri Swails is hinting on a pattern shift in 10 days, if the cold stays in place, I still see a couple of potential storms.

....


----------



## 3bladz

3 1/2 - 5 over here by Champaign. After it was plowed it melted off before we could salt much.


----------



## White Gardens

3bladz;1964948 said:


> 3 1/2 - 5 over here by Champaign. After it was plowed it melted off before we could salt much.


That's the word I was getting from my bro-In-law there.

.......


----------



## FreitagSS

I do like t swails sight for the different models that he always posts. I'd like one more decent push. Then a nice warm up would be great!


----------



## awddsm1

Personally, I'm ready for spring. This cold sucks


----------



## Dawdy Services

whatsapp://send?text=NASA%20satellite%20image%20shows%20the%20frozen%20wasteland%20that%20currently%20is%20the%20United%20States%3A%20http%3A%2F%2Ftheverge.com%2Fe%2F7842964

State Farm dome is working


----------



## snocrete

awddsm1;1964994 said:


> Personally, I'm ready for spring. This cold sucks


I'm getting closer to that feeling....earlier than usual it seems....but I've never liked snow in mid march or later.

How did things go for you Eric?


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

11.9 inches get you some of that!

It came down fluffy and fast. Then the sun came out about ten am and we were able to not need salt. Then it was like plowing lead. Got so heavy from the sun my truck was not able to push it well. All in all it went just the way I wish they all did


----------



## snocrete

Robinson_Cnst;1965568 said:


> 11.9 inches get you some of that!
> 
> It came down fluffy and fast. Then the sun came out about ten am and we were able to not need salt. Then it was like plowing lead. Got so heavy from the sun my truck was not able to push it well. All in all it went just the way I wish they all did


good for you! you got over half your seasonal avg in 1 storm lol


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

snocrete;1965682 said:


> good for you! you got over half your seasonal avg in 1 storm lol


I know right!

Well just went out to check this nursing home and my spreader is back to the same problem Mike. No problems all week after the new box. It has to be the plug on the back.


----------



## snocrete

Robinson_Cnst;1965692 said:


> I know right!
> 
> Well just went out to check this nursing home and my spreader is back to the same problem Mike. No problems all week after the new box. It has to be the plug on the back.


That sucks.....that link I sent you, the guy has a couple complete setups like yours..I'd look into that. It would be cheap insurance to have a complete setup for backup/spare parts. Even if you get a Vbox down the road, you'll still have a good tailgater with plenty of spare parts to put on another truck. There are many times I wished I didn't sell our tailgate spreader we use to have...Especially since I have another truck that it could be mounted on.

I'm very seriously thinking about having another complete truck (with plow & spreader) setup for next winter, simply for backup.....also, because I'm thinking about re-doing how my personal truck is setup.


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

snocrete;1965785 said:


> That sucks.....that link I sent you, the guy has a couple complete setups like yours..I'd look into that. It would be cheap insurance to have a complete setup for backup/spare parts. Even if you get a Vbox down the road, you'll still have a good tailgater with plenty of spare parts to put on another truck. There are many times I wished I didn't sell our tailgate spreader we use to have...Especially since I have another truck that it could be mounted on.
> 
> I'm very seriously thinking about having another complete truck (with plow & spreader) setup for next winter, simply for backup.....also, because I'm thinking about re-doing how my personal truck is setup.


Just fiddled with the Anderson connector on backside of controller wirring. Got it working. Going out to try old controller now. I found the connectors on amazon for $15 for ten pairs. Going to change them out for cheap insurance.

I think I will be in the market for another newer truck myself here soon. The 2500 Chevy has 60,000 on it now. Want to keep it for next season and get myself a new truck. Might be another Chevy lol. Go ahead with the joke Mike.....


----------



## snocrete

Robinson_Cnst;1965795 said:


> Just fiddled with the Anderson connector on backside of controller wirring. Got it working. Going out to try old controller now. I found the connectors on amazon for $15 for ten pairs. Going to change them out for cheap insurance.
> 
> *Nice Thumbs Up*
> 
> I think I will be in the market for another newer truck myself here soon. The 2500 Chevy has 60,000 on it now. Want to keep it for next season and get myself a new truck. Might be another Chevy lol. Go ahead with the joke Mike.....


As long as your new truck dosent have tow mirrors that extend 3ft out from each side of the truck at all times, a set of nuts hanging from the hitch, & stacks for the stacks......we're good.


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

snocrete;1965811 said:


> As long as your new truck dosent have tow mirrors that extend 3ft out from each side of the truck at all times, a set of nuts hanging from the hitch, & stacks for the stacks......we're good.


When we had lunch last week I left thinking "S!$t my tow mirrors are out!"

Well plugged in old controller. Nothing.
plugged new one back in got Lb code. It's has to be a loose connection. Going to try battery shop for the connectors in am.


----------



## snocrete

Robinson_Cnst;1965814 said:


> When we had lunch last week I left thinking "S!$t my tow mirrors are out!"
> 
> *I thought you were having trouble....and btw, I wouldn't have said anything that day since you had a trailer hooked up & we were meeting in crevetucky.....sometimes when I go through there I pull mine out all the way, just so to not look out of place. *
> 
> Well plugged in old controller. Nothing.
> plugged new one back in got Lb code. It's has to be a loose connection. Going to try battery shop for the connectors in am.


yep. sounds like bad connection.


----------



## White Gardens

1"-3" tomorrow night.

This weekend looks to be more interesting.

On top of it, hinting about another storm Mon-Tues of next week......

We might just surpass our average late in the season...




..


----------



## Dawdy Services

White Gardens;1967741 said:


> 1"-3" tomorrow night.
> 
> This weekend looks to be more interesting.
> 
> On top of it, hinting about another storm Mon-Tues of next week......
> 
> We might just surpass our average late in the season...
> 
> ..


Won't break my heart! The cash flow would be nice


----------



## FreitagSS

I saw Marcus say something just over two for Wednesday night. Then t swails keeps talking about Saturday night into Sunday. Two more storms would be perfect for me!

I also heard that Marcus is leaving us here in central IL. Said he is leaving March 13 to head to Indiana.


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1967741 said:


> 1"-3" tomorrow night.
> *Im a little skeptical on this one..not thinking anything will happen...and at best a full salt run if we do.?...hope I'm wrong and we get 3in*
> 
> This weekend looks to be more interesting.
> *Now this weekend, yes...it definitely gets my attention more.*
> 
> On top of it, hinting about another storm Mon-Tues of next week......
> *that's so far away I don't even care to look or hear about it, lol*
> 
> We might just surpass our average late in the season...
> 
> *I haven't went back & checked, but we have to be close now..?.*
> 
> ..


We are getting so backed up with other work....Im gonna be very anxious for winter to be over in a couple weeks :salute:


----------



## FreitagSS

Nice easy push. With it being so light I'll have to keep going out and checking some of my rural and wide open lots. 

Then we will have to wait and see what happens on Sunday. Looks like they have moved it back from Saturday night and most of the day Sunday.


----------



## snocrete

Seemed like about 1.5-1.75in....but they say we had 2.5in total here


----------



## awddsm1

I measured 1.5 at most of my places. Spotty higher amounts. Only did the picky 2" triggers. Others will get done Sunday it sounds like.


----------



## snocrete

awddsm1;1969194 said:


> I measured 1.5 at most of my places. Spotty higher amounts. Only did the picky 2" triggers. Others will get done Sunday it sounds like.


we did a full service on everything except 2 accounts(both under same company/owners). We did have 1 account that we didn't plow everything as normal....but we salted the areas we didn't plow extra heavy, and it worked out well. I was skeptical about this move, but my contact at the property & I discussed this approach...and rolled the dice.

I questioned how much we should do in the beginning, but I must have made the right call because no one complained....


----------



## awddsm1

This one looks to be fizzling out already for Peoria. Half inch on the ground and radar has a lot of nothing on it coming our way.


----------



## White Gardens

awddsm1;1971218 said:


> This one looks to be fizzling out already for Peoria. Half inch on the ground and radar has a lot of nothing on it coming our way.


About the same here, though we might have more potential for a bit more, but not expecting anything over 2".

The heavier pockets are just skirting south of us.

.........


----------



## snocrete

Was in Bloomington earlier....back over by Peoria now. Looks like we both got the same amount. At best, it looks like we may throw a little salt in the a.m. on a few open places...but the ones that are closed may melt on their own by Monday a.m..?..?..


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Huge bust for us was

4-6 then 2-4 then 1-2, now might be a rock throwing for a few


----------



## snocrete

1olddogtwo;1971328 said:


> Huge bust for us was
> 
> 4-6 then 2-4 then 1-2, now might be a rock throwing for a few


That's exactly how the forecast went here.


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1971317 said:


> Was in Bloomington earlier....back over by Peoria now. Looks like we both got the same amount. At best, it looks like we may throw a little salt in the a.m. on a few open places...but the ones that are closed may melt on their own by Monday a.m..?..?..


Good solid inch on the ground for us now, maybe a shade bit more. Just woke up and heading out to asses the overnight stuff and start plowing.

Looking at the radar though, looks like Peoria isn't seeing much.

We are just on the northern edge of the system, if this thing tracks South 20 miles, it would probably stop.

.....


----------



## turn54

Well that was interesting. Woke up at 2. There was only about 1/2" on the ground from peoria to washington. Radar looked like everything was staying south for the rest of the day. Went and scraped a couple lots and just salted the rest of the places that are open today. Coming down pretty good right now. Glad I didn't go to any of my Mon.-Fri places yet. Looks like we might get 1" or so out of this last bit. Looks like it should be thru by 10a.m.


----------



## White Gardens

turn54;1971517 said:


> Well that was interesting. Woke up at 2. There was only about 1/2" on the ground from peoria to washington. Radar looked like everything was staying south for the rest of the day. Went and scraped a couple lots and just salted the rest of the places that are open today. Coming down pretty good right now. Glad I didn't go to any of my Mon.-Fri places yet. Looks like we might get 1" or so out of this last bit. Looks like it should be thru by 10a.m.


It was interesting. Ended up with +- 4".

All in all, I wish all I wish all storms were like today....


----------



## 3bladz

About 10 here. I was skeptical it was gonna amount to more than 3-4 last night


----------



## Dawdy Services

A snow like this one would have been nice to have had 2 or 3 times a month all winter long nice easy push more than 2 inches but nit so much that is hard to deal with no break downs sun was melting and drying couldn't ask for much more


----------



## Dawdy Services

Dawdy Services;1972016 said:


> A snow like this one would have been nice to have had 2 or 3 times a month all winter long nice easy push more than 2 inches but nit so much that is hard to deal with no break downs sun was melting and drying couldn't ask for much more


And it was not windy that helped


----------



## Dawdy Services

Wow good salt run today


----------



## FreitagSS

I hate ice. Sometimes easier when salting lots to drive backwards so you have some traction. And it was needed today!


----------



## White Gardens

FreitagSS;1973650 said:


> I hate ice. Sometimes easier when salting lots to drive backwards so you have some traction. And it was needed today!


Ya, I did a lot of that today.

.....


----------



## snocrete

Events like this are a breeze....compared to everything else we do


----------



## snocrete

and I was worried about being stuck with a huge pile of salt at the end of the winter


----------



## Dawdy Services

I think winter is ove time to clean the plows salt spreaders and put the plows away but I'm going to keep the spreader out for a cpl weeks yet just in case


----------



## White Gardens

Dawdy Services;1977042 said:


> I think winter is ove time to clean the plows salt spreaders and put the plows away but I'm going to keep the spreader out for a cpl weeks yet just in case


I'll be cleaning everything up, but not putting it away quite yet. I'll wait until about the 20th.

...


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1977102 said:


> I'll be cleaning everything up, but not putting it away quite yet. I'll wait until about the 20th.
> 
> ...


Same here...but it'll probably be mid to late april before I actually get things "put away"...lol


----------



## turn54

April 1st is my general rule of thumb. Not out of the common to get a wet heavy one or two late march. Good time to do a thorough clean and oil though.


----------



## White Gardens

Something I found really interesting.

Might mean colder, snowier winters to come.

http://www.npr.org/blogs/goatsandsoda/2015/03/08/391056439/why-chinas-pollution-could-be-behind-our-cold-snowy-winters

......


----------



## turn54

Thinking of trying to arrange a get together one night next week. Starting to get stuff together for the warm season and figured this might be are last shot at it before things dried out and got hectic. Any day work better for others? If there's no interest then no big deal, just say the word. I would be up for silver bullet in E. Peoria or BWW or whatever anybody else thinks. Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## snocrete

Sounds good to me. Monday night I have a banquet to attend, other than that, Im pretty open next week.


----------



## White Gardens

turn54;1979482 said:


> Thinking of trying to arrange a get together one night next week. Starting to get stuff together for the warm season and figured this might be are last shot at it before things dried out and got hectic. Any day work better for others? If there's no interest then no big deal, just say the word. I would be up for silver bullet in E. Peoria or BWW or whatever anybody else thinks. Let me know your thoughts.


I'm game.

......


----------



## awddsm1

Just let me know


----------



## turn54

I might need an extra day after St. Patty's day. I'll throw out next Thurs. 3/19 @ silver bullet e. peoria at 6:30 p.m. Let me know if this doesn't work for somebody as I am flexible.


----------



## snocrete

sounds good


----------



## turn54

I'm still planning on being at the Silver Bullet at 6:30 tomorrow. Don't make me drink alone. haha


----------



## awddsm1

I'll be there, although my drinking will be limited. Got to get up and drive a school bus in the morning. Not a good idea hung over.


----------



## snocrete

i'll be by


----------



## Cover Guy

Do any you guys have any van shelving in good shape you want to get rid of


----------



## White Gardens

Bump it up.

Out of the game, on to greener pastures. Good luck this winter!



.........


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;2046651 said:


> Bump it up.
> 
> Out of the game, on to greener pastures. Good luck this winter!
> 
> .........


http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=163340

seems as though your not the only one.....

btw, hope things are going good with the new job.


----------

